# transmission downshifting normal?



## dblock905 (Nov 24, 2004)

When im going down hills, my car will slow because the tranny downshifts, and then it will kick back into the next gear... is this normal, for helping to slow down on hills, or is my tranny messed up. 2004 maxima Auto.. SE... thanks guys


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds normal to me.

Car makers have been trying for years to perfect engine braking on automatic transmission cars, and they still don't have it quite right...


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

dblock905 said:


> When im going down hills, my car will slow because the tranny downshifts, and then it will kick back into the next gear... is this normal, for helping to slow down on hills, or is my tranny messed up. 2004 maxima Auto.. SE... thanks guys


yes, its normal. some of the newer luxury cars have better automatic, electronic shift technology that makes it fairly seemless, but on a hill, it is still fairly noticeable.


----------

